# new Mufflers



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Well I haven't posted in a while. Just thought I would give an update as to what I have done. Called Alex today to get some mufflers. Apperently they are a 3 month back order on the ones I wanted 9 2.5" inlet with a 3" rounded outlet. Instead I picked up the 14814's. a 2.25" inlet (perfect for stock setup) with a 4" oval angular cut tip. Looks sharp. I will post pics when I get them installed. I also threw on my side sills. I LOVE the look after they were installed. Definently a worth while purchase. Well thats about it for me.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

At first I wanted sills too, however after a year and a 
half has passed since I bought my 3.5, practically
every Alty I see has sills... 
I like being in the minority, so no 
sills for me!

Also, I have one of the *few* Alty's
that does'nt have the splash guards.
I hate those things...looks good on a 
Peterbuilt but not on an Alty.

I went to my dealer a couple weeks
ago and drove through the rows and
every single Alty I saw had the guards... 

Just thought I'd share my thoughts
Ranting over now...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well you aren't cool if you don't have sills and guards. You have been officially bounced from the clubs membership book. 

IMO, the car looks much better with the sills.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Well you aren't cool if you don't have sills and guards. *


NO!
You aren't cool if you're not rollin' on 19's which 
I got and you don't...   

Hey, if sills and guards do it for you Mark, then
more power to ya!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Alex........EAT ME!!!! Side sills are where its @. Everyone knows it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sills OWN.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Sills OWN. *


Well, I think a nice tastefully done body kit OWNZ!!!!

The Nissan Sills would be a lot more attractive on the
Alty if they didn't have the mudflap integration.

Also, if every grocery getting soccer mom did'nt have
them either...


----------

